# HO Turnouts quality questions



## spacomp92653 (Jul 5, 2018)

It is time for me to decide what brand of HO track to go with and I'm inclined to 

base my decision on help from those here who are experienced with HO turnouts,

which ones to avoid, and which brand and size that are trouble free. I am fine with using

Kato Unitrack, or Atlas snap track, this is just a simple, fun layout to mess with in what

little free time I have. I might go with DCC but am undecided right now. Would #6 powered

Kato turnouts be a good choice? What about Atlas Code 83 powered snap switches?

What should I avoid, what should I purchase?


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Personally, I would look at the PECO brand.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Unless you're stuck on roadbedded 'ready-track', Peco and Walthers turnouts are good choices.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

spacomp92653 said:


> It is time for me to decide what brand of HO track to go with and I'm inclined to
> 
> base my decision on help from those here who are experienced with HO turnouts,
> 
> ...


spacomp;

I would place powered Atlas snap switches near the bottom of the quality barrel, sitting just on top of the truly awful Bachmann EZ-Track turnouts. Peco, & Micro Engineering are both excellent but the Pecos are ruggedly constructed and the Micro Engineering more delicate. So if you are going to "plug & play" with various track arrangements, I suggest the Peco.

The files below have lots more info on turnouts.

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

My friends have beat me to extolling Peco quality turnouts. You just do not have turnout caused
derails with Peco. I suggest the Insulfrog or Unifrog models. 
Either is compatible with code 100 flex track which many of us use.

There are fans of Track oh Roadbed systems. It is easy to use but has the serious drawback
of not being compatible with turnouts and track accessories of other makes.

Most serious modelers use flex track. It comes in 3 ft lengths that you can cut and
bend to match your layout plan and it is fully compatible with the standard turnouts
and track accessories easily found at hobby stores and on line dealers.

Don


----------



## spacomp92653 (Jul 5, 2018)

I guess I'll look into Peco more. No local stores seem to have Peco, so I'll need to shop online.


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

My compressed layout is kind of complicated with lots of turnouts (20+). Although poo pooed by many I went with my old standby's Atlas. I also used Atlas N/S flex track for the majority of the mainlines with a sprinkling of 9" sectional on the spurs and some of the reverse loops. Add to that, most of the Atlas turnouts I used are of vintage manufacture and if I have had trouble with them it's mostly my own doing. But I must admit, troubles have been few to none. 

I'm not downplaying the more expensive track and turnouts, just telling my own experience constructing three layouts over the years. If you are careful, take your time and install the track and turnouts to your best ability, you should have no trouble with the easily available Atlas brand.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

spacomp92653 said:


> I guess I'll look into Peco more. No local stores seem to have Peco, so I'll need to shop online.


spacomp;

You said your LHS could order anything from their wholesaler. That should include Peco Turnouts, so The LHS is another option. If you decide to order online, www.modeltrainstuff.com and www.trainworld.com are two good reliable online dealers. Do you have your trolley cars yet? If they are the Bachmann Trolleys, either the "Brill" or PCC type, those both have all-wheel electrical pickup. I own both in their N-scale versions.

Traction Fan


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I have a handful of peco turnouts as of this point and the rest of them are atlas. My atlas turnouts are going to be cut apart and replaced with peco turnouts. As far as I’m concerned but once cry once. Peco is more expensive but they work and you’re not going to have to consistently adjust them and mess around trying to get them to work. Peco turnouts also don’t take a special part on the turnout. It’s got a spring internally installed from the switch from the factory so you just have to use the tip of your finger on either the rail or the cross tie that is attached and then they have a positive almost decent like click and they stay to one position or the other


----------



## spacomp92653 (Jul 5, 2018)

I was surprised when DonR said many of you use code 100. Now I'm wondering if there is a difference in turnout quality going with code 83 vs code 100.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Walthers Track turnouts are also excellent quality, but they've been hard to get for a few years because their main supplier retired and shut the factory's doors.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Peco code 100 turnouts are very different than code 83 but both
are excellent turnouts and are trouble free.
I have both on my layout.

Magic


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

Many like the quality of Peco. I decided to go with Peco for my current layout.

Some considerations. Peco code 100 streamline turnouts are British style track, if that matters. Peco code 83 is north American style track. Both have traditionally come in Insulfrog and Electrofrog types. Most are still available in both but as the tooling wears out, Peco plans to replace both of those with a single line of what they call Unifrog. The Unifrog is basically an Insulfrog with the plastic frog tip replaced with a metal frog tip.

I'm using Peco code 100 in staging where appearance isn't important and code 83 on the visible parts. Here is part of a staging yard, mostly Peco code 100 large Electrofrog. The curved turnout in the foreground is Peco code 83 #7 Electrofrog.










Beware, some report shorts where metal wheels bridge the rails of opposing polarity near the frog. This happens on both Insulfrog and Unifrog. I chose to go Electrofrog to avoid that scenario. The down side is on my layout I am using code 83 Peco and the #6 turnouts have switched to only Unifrog so Electrofrog are no longer being made. I stocked up, hopefully, on enough for my layout before they got out of stock in most places.

Shinohara used to make Walthers turnouts but closed down a couple years ago. Walthers has a new supplier and should start shipping code 83 turnouts of a new improved design in the coming weeks. They look very promising.

Atlas has been a supplier of turnouts for a long time in code 100 and 83. They are decent and less expensive. They work although they may need a little tweaking.

Lastly, MicroEngineering makes Code 70 and code 83 turnouts. They have gotten behind on supply but will hopefully get more out to shops soon. Some have reported problems with them in the past but they have supposedly been improved.


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Looks wonderful, but could you describe your construction techniques? Atlas cork roadbed under relieved sheetrock? Or a test fit perhaps.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

The staging area is 1/2 inch thick Homasote screwed down to 1/2 OSB which is fastened to the benchwork frames. I painted the Homasote both sides to seal it a bit. 

The curved turnout is where the subroadbed transitions from the Homasote to cork nailed down to OSB subroadbed. I simply mounted the subroadbed so the cork would be flush with the Homasote.

Here are a few construction photos:













































I plan to install shelf brackets to there will be another yard (main yard) above staging with about 11" separation.


----------



## Boris (Dec 5, 2020)

spacomp92653 said:


> I was surprised when DonR said many of you use code 100. Now I'm wondering if there is a difference in turnout quality going with code 83 vs code 100.


The problem with asking the opinion of others, is that model railroaders all have their favorite products, size and engines. 
You said you are familiar with code 83, from Kato track. Stick with code 83. Nothing wrong with Kato Uni-track, in HO, but stay away from their #4 switches, use the #6, either powered or manual operation....or go with code 83 flex track, and either PECo, Atlas Custom Line, ( avoid snap switches), or Micro Engineering. Walthers code 83 used to be made by Shinohara, but they left the business, so now Walthers track products are made by a different supplier. All I can say is try one and see if you like it. Nothing is set in stone. Incidentally, many modelers have managed to get Kato Unitrack to work with Atlas Flex, and other track products.

BTW, I model in Code 70, which is pretty much either micro Engineering or build it yourself. I like the looks of Code 70, but it has its limits.

Code 100 is old original. Apparently there is a lot of used product available, but new product sources are left to Peco and Atlas. PECO code 100 switches follow European convention, and don't exactly match up to Atlas code 100. Otherwise, a good product.

Word of caution, not every choice or brand is available for purchase all the time. That's why dealers may not be able to get one or another product you may seek.


----------



## Geno the Viking (Feb 29, 2012)

spacomp92653 said:


> It is time for me to decide what brand of HO track to go with and I'm inclined to
> 
> base my decision on help from those here who are experienced with HO turnouts,
> 
> ...


I really like my Walthers Shinohara flex track and turnouts but of course they don't make them anymore and the used supply is limited. Atlas flex track is fantastic for curves as it never kinks and bounces back no matter how tight the radius. I use it for my tight trolley lines.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

New Walthers turnouts, which should be coming back into stock right now, are made with the same tooling, and, if you believe their PR, quality control checks as the old ones, just in a different factory.

People selling the old ones want too much for them.


----------



## jim81147 (Feb 3, 2021)

I use atlas flex and peco turnouts . I like that the turnouts have a spring mechanism so it makes for a nice positive throw and contact . 

Riogrande , can I ask where you got that homasote? Thanks.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

I got the Homasote at Home Depot.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Homasote. Home depot,etc. 
I swear there is not a sheet of 1/2" homasote to be found in SW Pennsylvania-lol! 
3/4" everywhere, add nausium.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

I think it was a Manassas VA Home Depot and the called it sound board but it was Homasote.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

In many areas Homasote is sold by large construction
materials dealers used by builders. That is the case in Jacksonville.

This may help you find a dealer.





__





Where to Buy - Retail locations | Homasote






www.homasote.com





Don


----------

